# LOL: Grocery-Getter Gets Busted for Illegal Weight Distribution at the Autocross!!



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

This BMW 535xi wagon gets busted for illegal weight distribution at the autocross: 
http://www.onehotlap.com/2011/11/grocery-getter-gets-busted-for-illegal.html


----------

